
Facebook to build a $1B data center near Richmond, Va - benuski
http://www.richmond.com/news/virginia/government-politics/facebook-to-build-billion-data-center-in-eastern-henrico-county/article_cd4a106d-162c-53bb-92b4-af12cd9139ac.html
======
hourislate
It's hard to imagine the size of these buildings. The one in Ft Worth Alliance
corridor is nearing completion and is insanely huge.

[https://goo.gl/maps/QCHLDXd2fe82](https://goo.gl/maps/QCHLDXd2fe82)

